# Gnocci in soup?



## giggler (Nov 10, 2016)

Would Gnocci stand up as a subsitute for dumplings in a pot of Chicken and Dumpling soup?

It's that time of year again for Chix and Dumplings. I simply cannot make my dumplings come out right.

But I make a nice Gnocci!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 10, 2016)

giggler said:


> Would Gnocci stand up as a subsitute for dumplings in a pot of Chicken and Dumpling soup?
> 
> It's that time of year again for Chix and Dumplings. I simply cannot make my dumplings come out right.
> 
> ...



Not sure since gnocchi is generally cooked in large amounts of salted water, with nothing else to bump into but each other. In a soup with less liquid and other ingredients they might not cook properly. If you cooked them separately and then added them like a garnish, it would probably work.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2016)

It will work great. I've made a copycat version of Olive Garden's Chicken and Gnocchi Soup and it's very good. 

http://www.copykat.com/2010/02/28/olive-garden-chicken-and-gnocchi-soup/


----------



## GA Home Cook (Nov 10, 2016)

I do the same Copy cat that GG mentioned.  I also par boil my gnocchi in chicken stock to give it more flavor.


----------



## letscook (Nov 10, 2016)

I put them in my beef stew sometimes works great


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 10, 2016)

Not tnt yet, but I copied a chicken and dumpling recipe last week for the slow cooker that uses Poppin' Fresh biscuit dough for the dumplings.  It says to roll them out fairly thin and cut into strips and add to the pot for the last hour (cooking on high in the Crock Pot) at the same time you add 2 cups of frozen veggies.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 10, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Not tnt yet, but I copied a chicken and dumpling recipe last week for the slow cooker that uses Poppin' Fresh biscuit dough for the dumplings. It says to roll them out fairly thin and cut into strips and add to the pot for the last hour (cooking on high in the Crock Pot) at the same time you add 2 cups of frozen veggies.


 
A sister of a friend of mine does that.  The whole family absolutely LOVES her dumplings, and nobody knows but the sisters (and me obviously).


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2016)

I've never used gnocchi in soup, but I make a mean tortellini beef stew and they hold up very well.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't think there would be a problem either.  They don't have to be in the soup for the entire cooking time.  Just add them towards the end so they cook through.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 10, 2016)

Should not be problem at all. Especially in a chicken soup, perfect.


----------

